# Who can CPCs code for??



## esmer77 (Sep 9, 2017)

I am a CPC-A and this maybe a dumb question but what kind of medical office can we find work in?  I've seen jobs for outpatient and inpatient but I know CPCs need either a COC OR CIC credential for those jobs so what does that leave for us??


----------



## Codergirl93 (Sep 10, 2017)

Hi. A CPC can work anywhere pretty much. We can work for outpatient, inpatient, clinics, insurance companies, pretty much anywhere. Yes there are certifications for outpatient and inpatient but those aren't really a requirement to work as an outpatient or inpatient coder. Having your CPC allows you to work in any area of coding. So don't think just because there are certain certifications for something means you can't get a job without having that certifications, but obtaining more certifications in different areas could always help obtain a certain job you are looking for. But again you do not need to have the COC or CIC to work at an outpatient or inpatient facility. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## esmer77 (Sep 18, 2017)

*Thanks*

This actually does help a lot I have been refraining from applying for inpatient and outpatient positions because I thought I need those specific credentials in order to apply for those jobs.  Thank you for clearing that up for me.  I have to admit thought being a rookie coder I still feel that I don't know what I am doing, I have been using Practicode to gain some experience but at times I definitely feel overwhelmed it's all new terminology, it's like learning a whole new language and sometimes I think "oh my God what did I get myself into", I hope with time I will become fluent with this new language and it will all become like second nature.  ?


----------



## CodingKing (Sep 18, 2017)

Different facilities may have different requirements, CPC may be good for one but not for another. You will have to see what the job description states. Many will want CCS for inpatient facility.


----------



## Capecodtenor (Oct 6, 2017)

CodingKing said:


> Different facilities may have different requirements, CPC may be good for one but not for another. You will have to see what the job description states. Many will want CCS for inpatient facility.



Would it prudent to get a CCS as well?  I'm just about to start my CPC course through AAPC, and truthfully didn't think about it because I went on the advice of my sister-in-law.  I know she wouldn't steer me wrong, but wondering if having the extra credential behind my name would be of help.


----------



## esmer77 (Nov 26, 2017)

*Cpc or ccs??*

The CCS credential is the same as the CPC credential the only difference is that AAPC offers the CPC credential and AHIMA offers the CCS credential.  If you taking the AAPC course than you will receive the CPC credential once you pass the exam.  I took a 3 day course and received my CPC certificate than sat for my CPC exam and passed on the first try!!  The instructor that taught me told us that the more credentials you have behind your name that not only makes you a more desirable hire but it will also increase your potential salary.  Good luck with your course and if you need any help with the exam let me know.   The number one reason people fail their CPC exam is because they run out of time, our instructor gave us some very valuable tips when it comes to taking the exam.  My email is Esmer5560@gmail.com so if you need any help just let me know.


----------



## windurstiansmn (Nov 27, 2017)

Capecodtenor said:


> Would it prudent to get a CCS as well?  I'm just about to start my CPC course through AAPC, and truthfully didn't think about it because I went on the advice of my sister-in-law.  I know she wouldn't steer me wrong, but wondering if having the extra credential behind my name would be of help.



It really just depends on where you want your coding career to go.  For physician and outpatient coding your CPC will be just fine.  If you're wanting to get into inpatient coding, most hospitals want the CCS credential.  You may find exceptions here and there, but generally that is what I see as far as requirements on job postings.


----------



## twizzle (Nov 27, 2017)

esmer77 said:


> The CCS credential is the same as the CPC credential the only difference is that AAPC offers the CPC credential and AHIMA offers the CCS credential.  If you taking the AAPC course than you will receive the CPC credential once you pass the exam.  I took a 3 day course and received my CPC certificate than sat for my CPC exam and passed on the first try!!  The instructor that taught me told us that the more credentials you have behind your name that not only makes you a more desirable hire but it will also increase your potential salary.  Good luck with your course and if you need any help with the exam let me know.   The number one reason people fail their CPC exam is because they run out of time, our instructor gave us some very valuable tips when it comes to taking the exam.  My email is Esmer5560@gmail.com so if you need any help just let me know.



There is no way the CPC and CCS certifications are in any way similar. CPC is physician coding and all multiple choice questions, CCS is IP and OP facility coding with some multiple choice including questions on payment methodologies, DRG's, some fill in the blank questions and some case studies (10-12 I believe). Also you have to know ICD-10 PCS as well CPT procedural coding so CCS is way more difficult and bears no similarity to CPC.

CCS-P is more like CPC in that it is aimed at physician coders but has the same format as CCS (case studies, fill in the blanks etc) except no PCS coding or DRG knowledge is required. 

There are no free retakes with AHIMA exams.

Hope that makes it a bit clearer.


----------



## esmer77 (Nov 27, 2017)

You made that clear to me, I did not know that there IS a big difference between CPC and CCS coding.  The CCS coding exam does seem to be a lot more difficult that the CPC exam, do you know if employers prefer CCS over CPC because of how much more in depth and difficult the AHIMA exam is?


----------



## twizzle (Nov 28, 2017)

esmer77 said:


> You made that clear to me, I did not know that there IS a big difference between CPC and CCS coding.  The CCS coding exam does seem to be a lot more difficult that the CPC exam, do you know if employers prefer CCS over CPC because of how much more in depth and difficult the AHIMA exam is?



Hospitals/facilities want CCS, doctors practices and billing companies want CPC or CCS-P. 2 completely different types of coding. Essentially they are not interchangeable.


----------

